# Tag Law Question



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

cast and tug said:


> Doesn't the law state that any unrecovered deer is supposed to be counted as a kill which than in my opinion would require a tag being considered filled. That being said I dont see how his 5 point was harvested legally didn't Ted nugent get in trouble for that on a bear hunt in Alaska. I have hunted for 17 years and have cut up 2 tags so what everybody is saying is that you can shoot as many as you want and only tag the ones that you find. I bet a co would have no problem handing over a tag to take the horns if u would have counted that deer as a kill but now you have killed 3 bucks not 2!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My thoughts too.

Similar to the waterfowl laws in which uncovered cripples are to be counted in the daily bag limit.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

Leave a dead buck along the side of the road anywhere in the state of Michigan and I garantee the horns will disapear in a matter of minutes.

This happens in Michigan more than any other state I have driven in. a buck hit along the side of the road in Ohio will still have the horns attached 3 weeks after it was hit. In Michigan it wont last 3 minutes..


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

I met a person one time that drove a truck. He carried a hand saw in the cab with him and would pull his semi right on the shoulder of interstates and cut there antlers off in all states. He had quite a collection on him at the time from spikes to monsters. He made knifes out of them.


Chasin said:


> Leave a dead buck along the side of the road anywhere in the state of Michigan and I garantee the horns will disapear in a matter of minutes.
> 
> This happens in Michigan more than any other state I have driven in. a buck hit along the side of the road in Ohio will still have the horns attached 3 weeks after it was hit. In Michigan it wont last 3 minutes..


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a law that needs to be looked at! Not saying anyone is wrong but just that I do not feel a dead buck on anyone's land should have to go to waste. I understand about trying to control illegal activities but I think that point is rediculous. If someone wants to illegally take a deer, they will. Just my .02


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> I haven't read all your post's regarding this issue and not all of everyones else's so I could be wrong. But, I don't think anyone is accusing you of poaching in anyway shape or form. However, many are trying to explain to you what you can and cannot do and several of your post's have ignored that or you basically said they were wrong, you were right. And.... some of those guys you said were wrong, i'm pretty sur were CO's. My best friend is CO up north and I had a convo with him regarding the EHD issue this summer.... his first response when I mentioned possible dead dear "Don't take the rack, it's illegal."
> 
> But after they explained to you that you were not allowed to possess the rack unless you tagged it (which you didn't have any left) you on several occasions try to explain that it was a shed antler, even though you were wrong.


 
Hub or anyone did I skip a page or some of his post get deleted cause I thought out of the whole thread I read he wasnt the one arguing? I seen Skipper or "sniper or whatever" but not him? Just trying to get the puzzle fixed as I may have missed something or another thread?


----------



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

Chasin said:


> Leave a dead buck along the side of the road anywhere in the state of Michigan and I garantee the horns will disapear in a matter of minutes.
> 
> This happens in Michigan more than any other state I have driven in. a *buck hit along the side of the road in Ohio will still have the horns* attached 3 weeks after it was hit. In Michigan it wont last 3 minutes..


That used to be true, years ago, but not anymore. I now see plenty of headless deer in OH, just like MI.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Good catch Cass and I apologize.... after reading through everything I see it was sniper, I got him confused as the OP since he took up the argument. My bad!


----------



## mvmoore8986 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I was going to say, I didn't make any arguments with anyone lol I asked for input and once I received the input of a CO on here, I kind of took that as my answer to the question. Everyone has their opinion and are entitled to it, but i just wanted the actual law ruling on it. But thanks for all the input guys, I didn't think it would've started this big of a thread!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Rest assured. These types of threads always stimulate conversation. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

personally, if it were me id let it lay...mice, squirrels and other critterd can have it. if i shot but didnt recover the animal i couldbt feel good about just the rack no matter how big. some may call bs...but its happened, thanks to powerbelts,lol. shot my biggest buck, no blood or sign. neighbow found it weeks later, offered me to get the rack...no thanks. if you really felt goof about the kill you wouod have takeb it already. props for actually findinv the law and just not claiming it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

For what its worth, alot of people ive met in OH wont remove the horns to avoid the ticket associated with doing so. I guess people dont have enough time to make a call and get a permit.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

dialed-in said:


> This is a law that needs to be looked at! Not saying anyone is wrong but just that I do not feel a dead buck on anyone's land should have to go to waste. I understand about trying to control illegal activities but I think that point is rediculous. If someone wants to illegally take a deer, they will. Just my .02
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What could you possibly save from a rotted deer carcass that makes you think leaving it be after finding it a waste. Is it just because it has antlers? This makes no sense. The deer is not going to waste. Scavengers will pick it clean and other furry critters will eat the antlers. The rest will decompose over time and nurish plants that will grow and be eaten by other deer.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> What's the value in a rule that prohibits the taking of antlers from a rotting buck that we find ? Does this help us stop the poaching of even a single buck in a season ? It's done thousands of times every year by honest hunters who find a dead buck. Perhaps I'm not seeing something obvious here, but this rule needs to be changed so that we can at least snap a photo of the rotting body for photo evidence in case somehow a question ever arises.
> Remember it wasn't all that many years ago that we couldn't legally use a dog on a leash to recover dead deer, nor could we hunt from trees or elevated blinds with a gun, HELL we couldn't even legally have venison in our freezer 60 days past the season. Some laws just don't make sense and need to be changed or eliminated all together.
> 
> L & O


Bingo. It's a dumb law that serves no useful purpose.

Also see: the former laws against Sunday hunting, the "shotgun zone", and current silly restrictions placed on invasive hog harvest


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

dead short said:


> There are and have been people in the past who will go out and shoot a (or many) deer illegally and then wait to find it until it is half rotten in the winter or following year. There are people who will go out and "find" a deer that was shot by them and want a tag for it because they found it dead "shot by someone else". There are a lot of people that go out and do things that are very calculated. The rules are in put in place to provide penalties for the offenders, not the normal guy that is wandering around and honestly finds a deer dead. In most cases (rules), the normal guy is the victim, the result of offenses in the past by others. Some people are pigs. The masses are usually punished because of the acts of a few.



Laws should be reasonable. Laws which punish hundreds or thousands of legal hunters in an attempt to catch one or two scofflaws are inefficient, punitive, and pointless. About how many people were prosecuted for the things you listed last year?


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> What could you possibly save from a rotted deer carcass that makes you think leaving it be after finding it a waste. Is it just because it has antlers? This makes no sense. The deer is not going to waste. Scavengers will pick it clean and other furry critters will eat the antlers. The rest will decompose over time and nurish plants that will grow and be eaten by other deer.


Obviously I was talking about the racks and skulls being wasted. It makes total sense because why not have respect for the animals we hunt?! Why not be able to display a buck you find dead rather than let it sit?, especially on your own property? If you don't like bone then leave it! If I want to keep it, why not? It shouldn't matter.
How can this law make sense to you but yet we can legally dig up bones for archeology?! Give me a break, why would we display a thousand year old animals bones?
Like has been stated, a law to try and stop a few is what this is


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't know. If it is even only one, it served it's purpose. Without it, everytime a violator was questioned about an illegal deer they'd just say they found it. 

I think it is reasonable, if a person doesn't legally take a deer, they shouldn't be able to keep it or possess it, notwithstanding other exceptions already provided in the Conservation Order.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

How should it be ok for archeologists? How is it diff than shed hunting, you can keep a rack of a deer you didn't legally kill? How can we keep anything found in the woods? You know better than I, people will find a way. This doesn't stop them. There are a million ways to illegally take a deer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

dialed-in said:


> How should it be ok for archeologists? How is it diff than she'd hunting, you can keep a rack of a deer you didn't legally kill? How can we keep anything found in the woods? You know better than I, people will find a way. This doesn't stop them. There are a million ways to illegally take a deer
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Back up a few pages and you'll find the information as to why it's different than shed hunting.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

All these threads end up the same way.....It's like beating a dead horse. If you don't like a rule the way it is, challenge it in front of the NRC. None of the rants on here do anything.

10-42


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

dead short said:


> All these threads end up the same way.....It's like beating a dead horse. If you don't like a rule the way it is, challenge it in front of the NRC. None of the rants on here do anything.
> 
> 10-42


That's a good attitude. I'm stating my opinion, not saying anyone else's is wrong. Just asking real questions. I've read all pages, weather they are attached to the skull or not, you are still able to keep a rack that you didn't kill. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

